# [KDE-4.2] Enormes ralentissements

## peapa

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai installé KDE en version 4.2, mais je suis confronté à plusieurs problèmes dont je n'arrive pas à déterminer l'origine :

   - Une lenteur extrême de certaines applications faisant partie de KDE : le "systemsettings", pour configurer KDE, mets plusieurs minutes à m'afficher certaines sections comme "Windows Behaviour" par exemple, ou encore Konqueror qui met au moins 30s à démarrer, et plusieurs minutes pour m'afficher le contenu de mon home. Et c'est encore pire pour afficher des pages web. Mes autres applications (Firefox, Sonata...) utilisant GTK n'ont pas ce problème. Il faut remarquer aussi qu'en lançant Konqueror ou le systemsettings dans fluxbox, aucun problème de lenteur. J'ai vérifié dans KDE durant les ralentissements, aucune utilisation anormale du CPU (il ne fait même rien la plupart du temps).

    - Un bug avec les fenetres : parfois, je ne peux plus cliquer sur les boutons dans les fenetres, elles sont systématiquement déplacées comme si j'avais appuyé sur ALT tout en cliquant et mon clavier se trouve bloqué lui aussi, aucune réaction même à un CTRL+ALT+F1.

Je ne sais pas quoi vous donner comme indications, à part mon emerge --info, si vous avez besoin d'autres infos, je vous les donnerai.

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 28 Jan 2009 22:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://othala/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa apache2 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd fbcon fbcondecor fortran gdbm glitz gtk hal hddtemp iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde lm_sensors midi mmx mp3 mpd mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre perl png postgres pppd python qt4 readline reflection samba session soup spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd truetype unicode vim-syntax vorbis webkit x86 xcomposite xine xml xorg xscreensaver xslt zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider  :Smile: 

----------

## ppg

Nepomuk et Strigi sont-ils activés dans ta session kde ?

J'ai remarqué sur un pc que ces 2 services ont tendance a occuper beacoup de mémoire (surtout sur du NFS).

Sinon a tu des effets de composition activés, car certains drivers ne sont pas trop compatibles avec la composition plasma (nvidia nottament).

----------

## peapa

Non Nepomuk et Strigi ne sont pas activés, j'ai justement recompilé une deuxième fois KDE sans la variable use "semantic-desktop" pour les enlever car je pensais moi aussi qu'il pouvaient tout ralentir mais même sans le problème reste le même.

Toutefois, je viens de synchroniser et j'ai découvert qu'une version patchée des kdelibs-4.2.0 est disponible, je suis en train de la compiler, même si je ne pense pas que ça résolve mon problème je garde espoir. Je communique le résultat dès que je teste.

Merci quand même pour l'idée  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Fut un temps y avait un pb similaire sur les Gnomeux, c'était une mauvaise configuration du /etc/hosts.

Y a quoi dans le tiens?

----------

## peapa

Voici le contenu de mon fichier hosts

```
# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for 

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be 

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1   edora.gnux.local   localhost.gnux.local localhost edora

::1      localhost

#

# Imaginary network.

#10.0.0.2               myname

#10.0.0.3               myfriend

#

# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for private 

# nets which will never be connected to the Internet:

#

#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255

#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255

#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255

#

# In case you want to be able to connect directly to the Internet (i.e. not 

# behind a NAT, ADSL router, etc...), you need real official assigned 

# numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network numbers but instead get one 

# from your network provider (if any) or from your regional registry (ARIN, 

# APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)

#
```

----------

## Temet

Euh, ça ressemble pas à ce que j'ai mais d'un coté, j'y comprends pas lourd à ce fichier...

C'est pas bizarre que t'aies deux lignes avec localhost?

EDIT : ok, c'est pour l'ipv6 ... désolé. Bon ché pas!

----------

## titoucha

C'est normal c'est la configuration IPV4 et IPV6 comme indiqué dans le commentaire.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Ton fichier hosts est bon.

J'utilise kde-4.2 depuis qques jours et je n'ai pas ton problème. J'ai installé que kdebase + mes appli préférées ensuite. 

Désactive les effets pour voir.

----------

## guilc

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Désactive les effets pour voir.

 

Mauvaise idée  :Wink: 

C'est ce que j'ai fait au début, me disant que les flonflons 3D ne m'intéressaient pas.

Ben en désactivant le gestionnaire de compositing, c'est plus lent au niveau du déplacement des fenêtres et surtout du switch de desktop. Le mieux est de laisser le gestionnaire de compositing en marche, configuré en OpenGL (le plus rapide), et de désactiver tous les effets qui ne t'intéressent pas, et la, c'est super fluide.

Bon, après, les perfs doivent sûrement dépendre de la carte graphique...

----------

## titoucha

Est-ce que ton xorg-server est compilé avec la bonne carte graphique et d'ailleurs quelle carte utilises-tu ?

----------

## OuinPis

 *ppg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon a tu des effets de composition activés, car certains drivers ne sont pas trop compatibles avec la composition plasma (nvidia nottament).

 

c'est réglé avec les nouveaux drivers, notamment avec 180.22 et +

----------

## titoucha

Super, alors il faut mettre réglé dans le titre

----------

## ghoti

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Super, alors il faut mettre réglé dans le titre

 

... sauf que OuinPis n'est pas l'initiateur du topic  :Wink: 

----------

## peapa

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Désactive les effets pour voir.

 

Les effets ne sont pas activés, kde m'indique de vérifier ma configuration lorsque j'essaie de les mettre, pourtant j'ai l'accélération graphique, glxinfo me l'indique et blender fonctionne. J'utilise les drivers libres xf86-video-ati-6.10.0 pour ma RADEON 9600. L'extension composite est activée et le log de Xorg n'indique aucun problème à ce niveau, j'ai également activé la variable xcomposite lors de la compilation.

Je ne trouve aucun problème similaire sur le net, et je sèche complètement...

----------

## titoucha

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Super, alors il faut mettre réglé dans le titre 
> 
> ... sauf que OuinPis n'est pas l'initiateur du topic 

 

Oups j'ai encore fait une bêtise   :Embarassed: 

----------

## RickyLoad

J'avais eu un prob similaire sous kde 4.1 , suite à des changements opérés notamment au niveau de "la configuration du système" 

J'ai viré mon ==> /.kde4.1

Redemarrer mon kde4.1 comme la première fois et suis reparti sur de bonnes bases 

Essaie de virer ton /.kde4.2 ; tu verras bien

Edit: je viens de voir que t'utilises pas le USE= kdeprefix !! je l'avais pas non plus sous kde4.1 et du coup je l'ai mis sous kde4.2  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Il y a un bug avec KDE4 et les drivers NVidia, ce qui engendre ces ralentissements... Le bug est résolu maintenant  :Wink: .

----------

## RickyLoad

euh vi, mais loopx !!!

```

J'utilise les drivers libres xf86-video-ati-6.10.0 pour ma RADEON 9600

```

----------

## loopx

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> euh vi, mais loopx !!!
> 
> ```
> 
> J'utilise les drivers libres xf86-video-ati-6.10.0 pour ma RADEON 9600
> ...

 

Arf, oui de fait  :Smile:        mais je parlais du post ou il y a la version d'un driver nvidia ... 

Ok, suis fatigué aujourd'hui ... 

Bonne nuit  :Smile: 

----------

## peapa

J'ai testé à nouveau kde après avoir installé les révisions de kdelibs, konqueror et kcontrol mais le problème persiste, même après suppression du dossier .kde4/

Je vais suivre le fil des mises à jour et j'essaierai régulièrement les nouvelles versions pour voir si le problème est réglé  :Smile: 

Merci à tous ceux qui ont proposé des idées !

----------

